# another pic of my donk



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Adorable! If I had extra room and money, I would have a couple of them......Love the ears!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Way to tell that dog! :lol: He's super cute.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks! If I can talk my hubby into it, I want at least one more. Danee is 19 months old & defenantly my "heart donk".


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think we need more pics


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I second the motion for more pics! I have a "heart donk" too. Make sure to tell your hubby that Danee needs more longear friends! And then post lots of pics!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I told the breeder (very good friends of mine) that while their hoping for spotted janettes this spring, I'm personally hoping that they have another solid colored jack


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That title is so R rated! LOVED IT, HAHAHAHAHAAAA!!

He is SUPER CUTE! I have to stay off this subject or else I'm heading to the sale!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

He is so adorable! I love seeing other donkeys on here! I never would have thought I could have gotten so attached to a donkey but I couldn't imagine life without ours.


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

So adorable!! I love seeing pictures of other people's lovely donkeys. I find they have such a fantastic character


----------

